# Overseeding fescue into bermuda



## dddearman (Dec 20, 2021)

I would like to overseed some Texoma maxq into a ten acre field I have. I am not clear how it would compete with bermuda. Does it just go dormant when the warm season grasses come on? I want to stockpile it so i can strip graze. Also will it compete against crabgrass? When i say compete i mean will it get choked out.


----------

